# Yahoo- 3/22 Your Health Envoy: Reader wants information on Bell's Palsy (The Lufkin Daily News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dear Dr. Roshin: I am a 54 year old Caucasian male who was diagnosed with Bell's palsy. The entire left half of my face would not move. My doctor placed me on Prednisone, and my symptoms have improved, but I was wondering if this condition is fatal. Signed: StunnedView the full article


----------

